# Greased Lightning



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm embarrrassed that I remember Grease...but this conversion reminds me of the POS car they bring in to fix up. 

Anyway, I've got some photos. I'm asking for your comment as to whether this donor car is suitable for a transplant to an EV or is DOA. Your insights appreciated.

To see the photos, here's the link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/xer0925/EV1Start?feat=directlink


----------



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

From what I see in the photos, there is nothing there for rust that a little sand paper and paint can't take care of. Where I live most cars will get that much rust in only two to three years.


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

The link should show all nine photos. This one should work.

http://picasaweb.google.com/xer0925/EV1Start?feat=directlink


----------



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

actually the first link worked fine , I had seen all 9. the wost spot I see in there is the control arm for one of the front wheels and I am assuming that the other is about the same. yes it is covered , but it looks to be all surface rust and thats a heavy piece of metal. it takes a lot more than that to actually weaken it. 

The rabbits are good cars, I have had two of them one just like yours with the mechanical fuel injection and the other a diesel. I had the diesel for something like 12 or 14 years and it had been my dads before that. I also maintained it for the last owner. all in all I have seen that car through more than 24 years and over 200,000 miles and it still could have gone more.

I think if you clean the loose surface rust and paint it, this will be a great car for your project. the suspension can be boosted for the extra battery weight relatively easily, I use to off road mine on occasion and double coil springs on the back ( one inside the other) and on the front I replaced the coil spring in the struts with ones from a pickup truck. I sat a full 12" off the ground. people would often ask me if it was 4wd  I'd tell them no, but I have had it places most people with 4wd wouldn't dare go


----------

